
Ask HN: How much does a senior iOS engineer make? - cofounderYC17
Glassdoor is not really reliable, so I&#x27;m wondering how much does a senior iOS engineer makes in big companies like facebook, google, apple, etc?<p>Thanks!
======
techjuice
$150,000 is normal for around 10+ years experience, if your exceptionally well
( can do UI/UX, networking, automated testing, web, systems, bash and Script
Editor scripts, along with Xcode plugins/extensions and tools to automate and
optimize the production pipeline aka the full stack and lead/mentor other
developers to bring them to a high professional level) then $200,000+ is
normal, but very rare to find. Note, you can normally do all these things in
swift and objective-c, know the internals, security and architecture
differences between the last three phones released and how to optimize your
code for them.

Also note this normally only applies near big metro areas (35 mile radius)
like Washington DC, New York, LA/Bay Area, San Francisco, Cupertino,
Houston/Dallas, maybe Miami and/or where ever the headquarters are for the
large companies. Outside the U.S. the salaries are probably lower as the
demand for top talent is lower.

~~~
cofounderYC17
Interesting, thanks for the details. I'm in San Francisco bay area and thought
$150k would be the "bottom" for big companies.

~~~
techjuice
Nope, it is very regular to get that as a salary, you normally make up for it
in San Fransicso and other big areas via bonuses, stocks, 100% or close to
100% paid benefits, company paid transit/parking/meals/schooling and other
adds-ons were their actual financial monetary value far exceed your cash
salary.

